# Gander ice rods



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Just an FYI if you buy a gander ice rod keep the receipt....I took a broken rod back yesterday for a new one because they "Guarentee them"...They said got the receipt? I said nope got it for christmas.....They said sorry about your luck mr. I think that was poor business.....I never was asked for a receipt when bringing back a stanley/craftsman tape measure....


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

thats odd, usually gander is really good at stuff like that. What location did this? Also do you shop there much, cause this time of year i know the regular employees from the temporary holiday staff and you may want to go back in and look for a regular employee or manager.

The temporary employees dont know crap and usually are not helpful at all.


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

West Michigan, Grandville store. They told me best they could do would be 20% off a new one.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Take it to Gander East Kev. - Ask for Duane in Fishing , tell 'em Robert sent ya... if that don't fly , then buy another one & take the receipt back to Gander West.....
SunnzabiatchhheeZZZ!!!

:evilsmile


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

sfw1960 said:


> Take it to Gander East Kev. - Ask for Duane in Fishing , tell 'em Robert sent ya... if that don't fly , then buy another one & take the receipt back to Gander West.....
> SunnzabiatchhheeZZZ!!!
> 
> :evilsmile


 
Thanks Robert, I will give that a try!:chillin:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> SunnzabiatchhheeZZZ!!!


Couldnt have said it better myself! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I used to mainly shop at Gander Mountain because it less than a mile from my house. After three rods that broke and the crap that I got because I didn't have my receipt I am done. I am not just talking about ice fishing rods. This store has gotten progressively worse since I first started shopping there. I will only by rods from Cabellas from now on. They stand behind their stuff and don't give you a bunch of crap when it needs to come back.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I've yet to see an ice rod at gander in kazoo thats worth a hoot in yrs.

most of the employees seem to be glueless too (imo)


----------



## bosch071 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! I am glad to see other people feel my pain with Gander. Apparently they just changed their policy this year. Well they do not tell you that til its too late! So why buy their product over another? I don't think I will ever buy their product again! The store in Grandville is absolutely awful too!!! :rant::rant::rant: Most of the people there are worthless! What happened to good ole customer service. I have been going elsewhere and bring my money to Dick's and MC Sports, and I spend quite a bit! I wish Cabela's would come into Walker to show those people how to run a business! Well enough on my rant, sorry.

ANyway, they changed their policy. Not much you can do... :rant:


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Go into Gander Mountain, any of them and time how long it takes for a salesman or shelf stocker, whatever they prefer, to come ask you if you need help. They represent what they make.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

What the he!! you need a receipt for, its got their name on it! Well thats good to know, another reason to try and stay out of there. Come on Cabelas, open that store in Walker!!!! Please! The property they were talking of building on is on the other side of the highway from my work, I'll be able to stare at it all day long. And only a couple minutes from my house. I would have to get another job to support my habit I think :evilsmile.


----------



## BOEDY (Dec 2, 2005)

jimbo said:


> I've yet to see an ice rod at gander in kazoo thats worth a hoot in yrs.
> 
> most of the employees seem to be glueless too (imo)


Maybe you ment "gluefull", (I know its a typo....)


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!!! I just ran out to the Grandville Gander with the Father in law. He was returning a few things that he had bought earlier in the year. He hands the stuff to this woman at the cust serv desk and she says. Sir we have a 60 or 90(Im not sure what it was) day return policy, he says oh is that on the receipt, she says yes and its plastered all over the store (flayling her arms around in the air), she then gets on the headset for a manager and says some guy is trying to return things that are past our return policy, manager walks up and says thats fine but will be instore credit, FIL says thats ok, she says I've never heard of someone keeping receipts for this long, my FIL asks if he can take the receipts so he knows how much he has to spend and she grabs them off the counter and slams them down on the lower desk, she says NO I have to keep this all together. Then when he comes back and finishes checking out she says, and dont forget our return policy next time. This was just the jist of it, I have never heard any employee be so rude to a customer in my entire life. So if any management from Gander reads this you can thank the ugly darkhaired ornery beotch for losing a couple customers.... I for sure wont be heading to the Grandville location if I do need something from Gander.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am not surprised by that ,I think that is pretty common attitude at most Gander Mountain stores if you don't deal with the manager,,,


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Maybe I'm missing something here, I guess I don't understand all the hoopla. If the stores return policy is on the receipt and its posted in the store why is OK to assume that they'll except returned items past that time period then make a scene and then bad mouth them afterwards when they dont?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I have to agree with Burksee. How about the guy that goes in and rips off a ton of crap and walks right back in the door looking for money? This happens more often then people might think, thats why they post their policies and ask for receipts. Those are the rules and people need to play by them.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Gander is the place you go when you have no other choice (giftcards etc.,)

I never buy anything of value at Gander, only terminal tackle occasionally. Maybe propane tanks, stuff like that.


----------



## livintobefishin (Dec 1, 2009)

cbgale2 said:


> OMG!!! I just ran out to the Grandville Gander with the Father in law. He was returning a few things that he had bought earlier in the year. He hands the stuff to this woman at the cust serv desk and she says. Sir we have a 60 or 90(Im not sure what it was) day return policy, he says oh is that on the receipt, she says yes and its plastered all over the store (flayling her arms around in the air), she then gets on the headset for a manager and says some guy is trying to return things that are past our return policy, manager walks up and says thats fine but will be instore credit, FIL says thats ok, she says I've never heard of someone keeping receipts for this long, my FIL asks if he can take the receipts so he knows how much he has to spend and she grabs them off the counter and slams them down on the lower desk, she says NO I have to keep this all together. Then when he comes back and finishes checking out she says, and dont forget our return policy next time. This was just the jist of it, I have never heard any employee be so rude to a customer in my entire life. So if any management from Gander reads this you can thank the ugly darkhaired ornery beotch for losing a couple customers.... I for sure wont be heading to the Grandville location if I do need something from Gander.


HAHA! I think I was right behind you! Yes, she was not happy at all! I was there when she called the manager. Anyways, I never liked that chick, but I've never seen her this wound up. Must have been a bad day...


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Burksee said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, I guess I don't understand all the hoopla. If the stores return policy is on the receipt and its posted in the store why is OK to assume that they'll except returned items past that time period then make a scene and then bad mouth them afterwards when they dont?


 Good Lord, I guess you are missing something. In my post did I say anything about not likeing their return policy?.... NO, the issue was the rudeness of this lady. And who was making a scene? He just asked if he could return the items, didnt say another word other than when the manager came up and he asked if he could just do an instore credit. Im sure if the manager said no he would have jumped up on the counter and started yelling and throwing stuff.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

No offense meant by this, but I believe he meant that if the return policy was followed by the consumer the rude issue with the cashier never happens. Out of curiosity, since the item was purchased earlier in the year. How early was it?


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Definately inspect anything you buy from Gander....Alot of use , abuse and return items ...i found


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

jimbo said:


> or maybe just stock a couple 5' long rod.
> 
> they believe that every ice fisherman needs a little tiny rod & reel, sit a a heated shanty & watch some sort of fish finder.
> oh, i shouldn't forget your hole must be 8" dia.
> ...


Jimbo, check out D&R, they have the feeler rods you're looking for.


----------



## nauticalbp (Oct 15, 2007)

Lol...satan. Good one!!


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

jeffz and myself......2 trips to AL n BOB'S today,... 1 trip to MC today,... and 1 trip to Gander today in Kentwood. Good service at Gander in Kentwood today, iventory was better than Grandville...Still missing a few items that we needed, but AL and Bob was the answer for what we could not find elsewhere. Forgot to take back my broken rod to kentwood gander:sad: I will try and explain it to them and if they give me a hard time than screw um! I will buy the next one online elsewhere....jeffz did pick up ALOT of new equipment today most coming from Gander in Kentwood. I dropped a buck or to myself


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gander in novi is not that bad. I just hate there prices. So i only buy the lures there.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

god im glad we have knutsons down here !....no need to go anywhere else

and top custom ice rod and lure makers


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at Gander today, begrudgingly...and noticed that they actually posted thier return policy on the rod racks...pretty plain and simple.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Gander doesn't have the greatest selection in the world, but overall they treat me pretty well. Granted I don't make many major purchases there, but for most smaller items Im pretty happy. If you keep an eye out for sales you can pick up stuff pretty cheap. Just the other day I picked up nearly 150 dollars worth of terminal tackle and jigs for 19.50. They had a bunch of stuff marked 50-75% off and then take an additional 75% off. I was getting items marked at 2.00 for .15-.20 cents. 

This is at the Kzoo Gander.


----------

